# gloss finish



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

The current client wants a gloss paint finish on the walls,BM 2136-10 one wall and BM1376 another wall. My first thought is to apply Impervex or Impervo and leave it at that but I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts on applying the color coats and then an overcoat of a gloss acrylic polyurethane? The walls are small, each about 4' x 7' max. Probably a roller finish. I'm hoping for a finish that lays out as smoothly as possible.

Thanks for any help.


malarz


----------



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

malarz said:


> The current client wants a gloss paint finish on the walls,BM 2136-10 one wall and BM1376 another wall. My first thought is to apply Impervex or Impervo and leave it at that but I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts on applying the color coats and then an overcoat of a gloss acrylic polyurethane? The walls are small, each about 4' x 7' max. Probably a roller finish. I'm hoping for a finish that lays out as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> malarz


If you put a clear coat over the walls then they can never "touch up." Even with a gloss finish "touch up" will not be possible. If you can, spray the walls to get the smoothest finish. If you do spray the tip might shear the paint so the finish wont be as glossy as one may want.short short nap roller. Its best only to put a clear coat over a faux finish to protect it in a harsh environment. Dark colors and high gloss will show more imperfections. Good luck.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Advance high Gloss. Very shiny, great leveling. Soap water clean up. Impervex, too ropy, Impervo, will amber inside more then Advance.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

In theory the clear coat top coat is an intersting idea that may very well work. I have never attempted it though so really I don't know for sure. If you do this please return and provide a bit on how it went for you. Include some photos. 

I do recall reading an article in an Architectural Digest magazine on a house that had quite a few accent walls coated with a metallic high gloss paint. Looked like an automobile finish. This wasn't a JLC magazine so there were not any 'how to' comments. I imagine the wall wasn't constructed of regular drywall initially. Looked very good though in a modern home in the hills of LA.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

NACE said:


> Advance high Gloss. Very shiny, great leveling. Soap water clean up. Impervex, too ropy, Impervo, will amber inside more then Advance.


 Agree, Agree, Agree

Being they are small walls if you roll them(obviously lint free/short nap) and immediately lay them off they will look as smooth as if you sprayed them. It will work with the Impervo oil as well, but if it's a lighter color NACE is correct(as usual), it will amber a little in time. We've done large rooms this way over a level 5 finish and you can practically see your reflection-if you like that sort of thing?!?!

PS. Just looked at your colors Malarz, the yellowing is not going to be much of a factor on the on the 2136-10!!!!!!-Wow


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks to you all for the advice. I'd been thinking of the Advance Gloss and here's my chance to try another product.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

malarz said:


> Thanks to you all for the advice. I'd been thinking of the Advance Gloss and here's my chance to try another product.


 Let us/me know how it works & what you think in the real dark color.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Just a warning, Advance HG is at least a 96% angular sheen, that is automotive. A Porsche with $500 a can Zymol custom blend on clear coat!


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

First coat: a little sticky during application (unlike Satin Impervo or the almost-no-longer-available alkyd enamels), not much working time, more like an acrylic than the Advance Satin, levels fairly nicely.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for this thread malarz it has renewed my interest in doing this. It was a while back when I saw the article in the AD magazine I mentioned previously and I doubt I will be able to find it again. It was about the time I was learning to paint automotive stuff that I saw the photos of the shiny walls. The inspiration bug kind of hit me and then went away until now. 

Pretty sure I am going to find a way to do a wall or two somewhere even if it is my own. Products used in the pictures attached in this post (paint p0rn for me, thinking of subscribing again) are laquer and really lack in comparison to the one I am thinking of. Laquer makes sense though. I don't know if this was what you meant by shiny but evenso it did remind me. With such a small amount of wall space you could likely get a level five finish pretty easily to spray on top of. 

I have never seen the Advance HG either. First I ever heard about the angular sheen relative to automotive type shine. Learn something new every day. I will have to check it out.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmm. What nap roller, 3/4 super Fab?


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I agree with the lacquer for a truly brilliant finish unless you want to fork over a bunch of money and labor and go with Fine Paints of Europe. 

One thing that might be an issue though is that normal drywall mud if thats what was used to do the leveling is that it is soft, good for leveling but not for durability. Hot mud would be better IMHO, even if you just did the bottom half.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Advance would be my choice as well. However gloss would be very high sheen. Maybe mix satin and gloss to get closer to a semi. I would probably be plenty high sheen for your client.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gloss is the new flat.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Until you show them what the prep bill will be.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Advance would be my choice as well. However gloss would be very high sheen. Maybe mix satin and gloss to get closer to a semi. I would probably be plenty high sheen for your client.


I see that Advance now comes in a semi gloss. Have not used it but the sheen looks pretty high from the samples I saw. Ill try some this weekend.


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Update after application of 2nd coat of Advance Gloss: it does look more like an oil enamel than a high gloss acrylic. I'll have a better idea of hardness on Monday.

I've been applying over the BIN-primed (me) over the original building contractor applied orange peel latex paint. I didn't bother trying to give it the level 5 smooth finish I might normally want under a high gloss finish. This is, after all, a closet interior covered about 90% with clothes. 

I do appreciate a client that will let me try new products.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Why did they insist on using gloss on the walls in a closet? What was the customer hoping to gain from this?


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> Why did they insist on using gloss on the walls in a closet? What was the customer hoping to gain from this?



I'm indeed fortunate. This couple always has ideas on a new and different and novel and interesting way of decorating. I've been studying and practicing decorative painting since 1985, painting since 1983, and have tried almost every thing in my arsenal at least once on the walls and ceilings and floors and on their furniture and decorative objects in their country home and in their big city apartment.


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Final update: I like how the Advance gloss settles in. After one week I can tell the film is curing and I;m hoping it won't scuff or at least will be easy to clean.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## oldschool (Oct 18, 2009)

malarz said:


> The current client wants a gloss paint finish on the walls,BM 2136-10 one wall and BM1376 another wall. My first thought is to apply Impervex or Impervo and leave it at that but I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts on applying the color coats and then an overcoat of a gloss acrylic polyurethane? The walls are small, each about 4' x 7' max. Probably a roller finish. I'm hoping for a finish that lays out as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> ...


Spray Advance high Gloss. Don't brush or roll the walls. Leave behind something that will make these people call you back- every time they paint.


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

oldschool said:


> Spray Advance high Gloss. Don't brush or roll the walls. Leave behind something that will make these people call you back- every time they paint.


What type of equipment do you recommend for spraying this material?

Thank you.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

malarz said:


> What type of equipment do you recommend for spraying this material?
> 
> Thank you.


Airless.


----------

